# Extended season in Fulton Co.



## Killer (Dec 19, 2007)

I was curious if anyone has had any good success hunting in the extended season in Fulton Co.  I know in the past I have seen a lot of rutting around Christmas time.  Im talking about north fulton.


----------



## joe_c (Dec 19, 2007)

I saw a lot of activity this week. Monday at 9:00am saw a nice 8 point chasing some does (around Batesville). I hope it's a good late season! I'll be in the stand all next week. Good luck Killer, Stick a Big one.


----------



## hicktownboy (Dec 20, 2007)

Seen some does and buttonheads this morning but no rutting activity...


----------



## Bowyer29 (Dec 20, 2007)

Lots of new rubs showing up in the Roswell City limits.


----------



## JR (Dec 20, 2007)

Activity seems to be picking up...


----------



## Killer (Dec 21, 2007)

I have given my spot a long break but it's about show time now.  I will be hunting hard for the next 2 weeks.  It usually heats up again around this time.  There is tons of sign were Im at, hopefully can get another goodun.  Before I gave my area a break I saw bucks every single time I hunted.


----------



## bigmthbass (Dec 27, 2007)

can anyone give a new hunter some advice on public lands to try out...im hoping to get a deer for the freezer before the season ends this weekend but i may not get a pass from the wife so i will be trying to find public land in either cobb or north fulton and see if i cant get something....if anyone can give me some info it would be greatly appreciated
and since this is bow only it makes it even more of a challenge to get out there


----------



## z71mathewsman (Jan 15, 2008)

*Fulton County!!!*

I haven't seen a deer in a month(last 4 times I've been).Headed back in the morning,,hunting the Hardwoods,,,,one more time.


----------



## huntfishkill (Jan 19, 2008)

well, I grunted in a little 8 pointer this afternoon in the snow. He came in grunting and looking for the "other buck". pretty cool to see a deer under my stand in the snow!


----------



## robertyb (Jan 19, 2008)

The rut including the second rut is long over in N.Ga.  The deer are feeding at night, midafternoon some and right at dark. How do I know? I am retired and see them almost everyday feeding in my back foodplot behind the house. Mostly between 11:00AM and 2:00 PM and agin just before dark. I had 6 does and one buck feeding just before dark tonight.

I can go out about 10 every night and shine the foodplot and it lights up with eyes. They tend not to pay attention to me anymore but I use a 6 volt lantern and can't tell if any decent bucks are there


----------



## brownhounds (Jan 30, 2008)

*Killed a Doe last Night*

The does are hammering my foodplot.  I have not seen a buck in 2 weeks, but there are fresh rubs from the last two weeks.  I shot a massive ten at the beginning of the season and by the time I found it, somebody sawed the horns off.  

It is supposed to rain Thursday evening, so it looks like tonight may be the last evening to hunt this year.  For me, it will be the last time I hunt at my parents house, which is where I was raised.  This land has been in our family for close to 40 years.  It would be nice if a biggun started feeding for me this evening.

Good luck to those hunting,
Matt Brown


----------



## hicktownboy (Jan 30, 2008)

good luck brownhounds!


----------



## snakeguy7 (Jan 30, 2008)

brownhounds, where exactly was that 10 pointer you shot? Its funny you mention this, because the exact same thing happened to me this year. I shot a large 10 point only to find it with the rack gone. Where abouts in fulton did you run up on the rackless buck?


----------



## brownhounds (Jan 30, 2008)

I shot the buck off of Hopewell Rd in North Fulton.  If you are familiar with Providence Lake, the buck I shot wound up dead on the edge of providence lake with the rack sawed off.  I know it was the same buck I shot based on the trail it used, but I could not believe how far it ran.  It ran over 300 yds.  I believe I pushed it.

Where did you shoot yours?  It is a sick feeling isn't it.


----------



## Allen Waters (Jan 31, 2008)

robertyb said:


> The rut including the second rut is long over in N.Ga.  The deer are feeding at night, midafternoon some and right at dark. How do I know? I am retired and see them almost everyday feeding in my back foodplot behind the house. Mostly between 11:00AM and 2:00 PM and agin just before dark. I had 6 does and one buck feeding just before dark tonight.
> 
> I can go out about 10 every night and shine the foodplot and it lights up with eyes. They tend not to pay attention to me anymore but I use a 6 volt lantern and can't tell if any decent bucks are there



i disagree, the rut seemed very sporadic in north ga, this year. i watched an 8 pointer and a spike dogging a doe just a week ago. watched them trail and chase her for over an hour all around me! that sounds like rutting bucks to me. i think the rut varies greatly from area to area and sometmes even within just a few short miles there can be a big difference. too many things effect the rut to say its over. i have several other times seen bucks chasing does in late november, in fulton and cherokee counties. on the other hand i saw a six pointer christmas week in fulton that had dropped one side of his rack. one things for sure, when it comes to deer and hunting there's no sure answer.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well said AWBOWHUNTER, I can assure you the rutting activity is not done here in my neck of the woods.
The bucks are trying to kill each other over the does that are in right now.


----------

